# Landlord letter for UK spouse visa



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, 

Could anyone help with the renting a flat issue. 

we have been trying to find a separate flat to rent for about 4 weeks, and finally got back to the one we have viewed sometime ago. Good flats are going so quick. 

as long as we have mentioned that we need a letter from landlord that he/she ok with me moving in when I am granted a spouse visa they said no. I am applying outside of UK. 

May be we should ask for such a letter after we have rented and paid a deposit? LOL 
Didn't think it would be a problem, or may be landlords are scared if I am not granted a visa my souse won't pay rent? we are not sure what was a reason. 

We just have almost everything ready except a place for living. 

PS: I hope there wouldn't be a problem of writing same letter from agency...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a new law in UK that requires landlords to check the immigration status of tenants before they sign tenancy agreement and move in. As you don't yet have a visa, they are naturally reluctant to put anything in writing. 
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/right-to-rent-landlords-code-of-practice
What someone has done is to ask for a letter stating that you can be put on the tenancy agreement if you obtain your spouse visa.


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks a lot Joppa, thats really helpful.


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

The other agency is willing to put my name in the tenancy agreement? would that be sufficient? 
Shall we go for it? If yes, what shall we state exactly in agreement? 
smth like "anticipated tenant XXXX can also join XXXX (the sponsor) as soon as she has been granted spouse visa" would that be ok? 

Or just the letter stating that agency is ok for me to move in is enough? 

The Landlord is abroad, so no letter from him, is it still ok? because agency said they can sign on behalf of the landlord

My husband is currently living with his parents, and just waiting for me to move out. 

Hope that anyone can give some advise on above…? or had similar situation?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Our letter from the landlord just stated he was pleased to allow "___me___" to move into the flat on a permanent basis. I am not on the tenancy agreement as my fiancé has lived here for five+ years.

While I was here previously on a six month visitor visa he had provided an email allowing my dog to move into the flat that had been listed as "no pets".


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you salix!

1. I was just wondering if the letter only from agency is sufficient as Landlord is abroad and agency acting on behalf of landlord? 

2. Or better put myself in the tenancy agreement? as due/anticipated tenant?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I would think the letter from the letting agency should be sufficient. They probably won't add you to the tenancy agreement before you've gotten your visa. However adding you after will make documentation easier for future visa applications.


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah, i hope to provide the letter would be enough for the visa officer, thanks for advise salix!!! Appreciate that!


----------



## Gudrun (Feb 5, 2015)

We had a similar experience. I am sponsoring my husband to come. The letting agency ended up providing a supplementary agreement which states that the lease will be put in both our names once he has proven that he has a valid visa. We will be sending in the supplementary doc, our lease and also a letter from the letting agency that explains the situation and the size of the property.


----------

